# DIY Aquarium Wood and Trickle Filter



## Zane (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello guys,

I hope everyone is doing ok. I have cut some wood from the Wilket Creek park for my aquarium and got 15 guppy fries from a breeder. So far so good  and I am gonna build a trickle filter on the aquarium. I will post again once I have done with the filter. 

Cheers


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Did you do anything to the wood before using it in your aquarium? I have found that fungus will grow on wood unless you boil it first.


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2017)

characinfan said:


> Did you do anything to the wood before using it in your aquarium? I have found that fungus will grow on wood unless you boil it first.


No, I haven't boiled them because simply I didn't have wide enough pot to do that  And yes, something started to grow but I don't know if it is fungus or regular algea. I guess it is not harmful for the fish because it has been more than a week and fries are doing ok.


----------

